# In pictures: The poppies at the Tower of London



## Bee (Nov 8, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-29935592


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

I'd love to go down and see them.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes they are amazing...I might go there and see them this w/e before they take them all away..


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Yes they are amazing...I might go there and see them this w/e before they take them all away..



I was hoping we'd make it to London this autumn and include seeing these, but just didn't work out that way.  I've read that people are petitioning to keep them a year.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes they were petitioning but it's been refused and  they are still going to remove them on the 12th...

However, for you Annie and anyone who can't make it to see this spectacular salute to our war dead...here is a time lapse video taken last Tuesday from morning until 5pm... 4th November 2014


----------



## Pam (Nov 8, 2014)

What a wonderful sight!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

I'd so love to see it in person!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2014)

Impressive!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2014)

OH look they've decided after all to keep the 'wave' part of the poppies till the end of November 


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-29965477


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2014)

Lovely Bee.


----------



## Justme (Nov 8, 2014)

Two of my grandsons are going to see the poppies next week with their parents.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 8, 2014)

My son was nearby the Tower the other day, so after his meeting had ended went along to see the poppies and said it was an amazing sight.


----------

